# Related Sites > SQL Course >  Insert Into Table Is Not Working

## sqlbabygirl24

I doing the interactive sql tuturial and created a table and now wanting to insert my information.  However it will not work.

Can someone please help.

Thank You!

----------


## Horseman1981

Having the same problem. Sad to see it's nearly been a month and it hasn't been fixed..

----------


## CMNicklay

I was excited to find this site and began the course immediately. I was quickly disappointed, however, when I got to lesson 5 and couldn't get the program to insert my data into my table. It is now March 2014 and this is STILL an issue. Very unfortunate. Yes, I could just skip to the next lesson, but since the lessons are based on building this table, I'm dead in the water. Has anyone made any attempt to fix the issue?

----------


## dbjeditor

When I paste the answer into this link - 

http://www.sqlcourse.com/insert.html

I get this message: SQL Command Executed

Is that not correct?

----------


## CMNicklay

Yes, if I just copy and paste the one line provided in the answer link, it seems to work. However, when I try to include the other two lines as instructed, I get an error message.

----------


## dbjeditor

I asked a couple of people to take a look at it - hope a fix won't be long.

----------


## sdstacy

I can't get 5 insert table to work either and today's date is 11/6/2015

----------

